# how fast is your V?



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Mine is faster than my catahoula


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine his faster than me!!! :-\


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Shoot! My female Rottweiler is 8 years old and she's faster than me!!! I've never had a dog as fast as Dexter. My daughter had a yellow lab that loved to chase frisbees and we could never throw it far enough that he couldn't catch it. I don't know if Dex is faster yet but I suspect he will be.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I was reading a similar post on another message board and I like the answer that one poster gave, "Slower than a grayhound and faster than a bulldog."


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_fast_can_a_Vizsla_run

I can state with truth and accuracy that 25+ miles per hour was easy for mine. That's the speed of a Mtn Bike in a 48/13 gear pedaled at 90 rpm on a flat dirt road. Sorry, ex Bicycle racer here. ;D,


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan is slower than a greyhound but only for 15 minutes. After that he was faster. He's pretty much been faster or as fast as any other dog he's met exept his mother.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Well Kian is 6 months old and he can run pretty fast from the other dogs when he wants. When we are at the dog park they have a hard time keeping up.
A friend of mine has a 2 year old V which Kian cannot keep up with...YET ;D


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

a friend's choc lab came round at the weekend and I took a phone video of thier first play together.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vH_Xu_9c68

She was already running rings round the 6 month lab at only 9 weeks, (in the vid).

Miley the lab stands no chance in a few months !!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Lili is HELLA fast, she's fast enough to catch a rabbit, but since we didn't teach them to hunt she just runs close to the rabbit then turns back to me lol, she can run through our deserts like a little deer ;D


----------

